# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software) مساعدة :  فك شفرة الشبكة

## basharadd

السلام عليكم 
ممكن مساعدة فك شفرة Motorola V3i لاربعة اجهزة من فضلكم للضرورة  
شبكة اي سيم لا تعمل بهذه الاجهزة فهل من حل اخواني

----------

